# Tattoo time



## Maryellen

Its been a long time, 6 years and time for another. 
So far i have a date in march with

http://www.horiten-horitada.com/japanese.html

I am torn between a dragon or butterfly for her to do

As she will be here at my tattoo artists shop, then in june ill have my artist put Rufus on my left shoulder. I chose this photo. I might have another one of him done in sept


----------



## seminole wind

Boy you have some interesting interests. I love the dog picture!


----------



## dawg53

You gotta be kidding me. Tattoos are a waste of time and money.


----------



## Maryellen

Everyone feels differently Dawg, totally understandable. 
I have a few now and i like them. (I have 10 earrings too which some people dont like either).
I like to treat myself every now and then, i dont do drugs and i dont steal or drink, so tattoos are one of the things i like to treat myself with.


----------



## Maryellen

Thanks karen, he was my heart dog and we did therapy work together cheering up patients, seniors and children. He was such a great dog, i was lucky to have him for 13.5 years


----------



## chickenqueen

I vote for a dragon.


----------



## Maryellen

Its going to be one of these. Im leaning toward the dragon with the butterflies, but in purples, blues, emerald greens to match the colors i have on my other tattoos.


----------



## Maryellen

Rufus will be done on my left shoulder in sept .


----------



## Maryellen

The purple dragon with the girl would be just the dragon.


----------



## Maryellen

The dragon that i choose will be going up my left calf/leg area


----------



## chickenqueen

I like the first one,with butterflies.Those colors would look real neat.How big will it be?


----------



## Maryellen

It will go up my ankle to my.knee, so maybe a foot high


----------



## Maryellen

Im leaning toward that one, just waiting on price to see . I have $300 saved and really dont want to go over that if possible.


----------



## chickenqueen

Wow!!!That's a big tattoo.Will it wrap around?


----------



## Maryellen

It probably will just be on the outside of my leg. Ill see what she wants to do. Thats if i can afford it, my guy just told me she will charge what he charges which is $150 an hour so i will probably have her make it smaller to stay in my budget


----------



## chickenqueen

Well,it's still long pants weather.Have you thought about making it in two sessions or more?It could make the cost less painful and you could get exactly what you want.Like,have the outline done and then go back to have it colored in.You're gonna have it the rest of your life,you might as well get what you really want and have no regrets.


----------



## Maryellen

Maryellen said:


> It probably will just be on the outside of my leg. Ill see what she wants to do. Thats if i can afford it, my guy just told me she will charge what he charges which is $150 an hour so i will probably have her make it smaller to stay in my budget


----------



## seminole wind

I always thought of getting a scan bar on my shoulder. No idea why.


----------



## Maryellen

A scan bar?


----------



## chickenqueen

Are you going to have a price tag?Or relevant info associated with it?It would definitely be unique.I wanted a hen and chicks to go with the rooster but I'm too old.Soon I'll have to straiten the wrinkles to make out the pictures on my biceps.....


----------



## Maryellen

So i changed the design. Since i do sometimes wear a dress i decided something pretty would be best since i work in an office. 
Im going with 2 butterfies and some cherry blossom flowers. 
It is more in line to flow with my other ones. The butterflies will be orange and purple (my wolf tattoo has orange in it so i want flowing colors)

The flowers might be like these. She is going to draw up a design and send it to me


----------



## seminole wind

Wow. Are you going to get it in the same place?


----------



## Maryellen

Yes going up my lower leg right above my ankle to a few inches below my knee.


----------



## chickenqueen

Tattoos are socially acceptable and dragons are very common.It's not like you are putting it on your face.BTW,I have roses with thorns on one tat.I had a boss that would call me and my BF the rose and the thorn.I think I was the thorn........


----------



## Maryellen

The dragon would have been too much as it would have been a full sleeve type going around my whole leg, while everyone i work with has them, a full leg sleeve would have been too much . Plus it wouldnt have flowed right on my leg . 
This is what it would have looked like .


----------



## Maryellen

I have a back tattoo that i want fixed so i might put the dragon on my back


----------



## Maryellen

Ths i might do on my back to cover up the one i have that needs fixing


----------



## chickenqueen

That guy in the pic looks like he has a barrel chest from chronic COPD(the nurse in me couldn't help it).It was a neat dragon,though.I can understand your reluctance.


----------



## Maryellen

The artist sent me this she had done this one. Lol a cropped shot would be better lol
If she comes here next year i might have her do this dragon as a coverup


----------



## Maryellen

This is my wolf one and cat one. My back one i want to have part of it fixed as i dont like the middle part, so that will be next year


----------



## seminole wind

I'm not caring for the black. How long do they last without fading?
I worked with a nurse that had her whole body covered with tattoos and couldn't understand why she didn't attract "family" type guys .


----------



## Maryellen

Depends on how much you spend in the sun and the tattoo artist how he colors. 
I wont get black as after time it fades to a blob
My back tattoo is colored so if it can be fixed colors will be the way to go.


----------



## chickenqueen

I got a black cross with red roses in '81 and the colors are all good,even the black.


----------



## Maryellen

This is sorta what im getting


----------



## seminole wind

CQ, from '81, that's a long time. 
ME, I love the flowers. I'm not really into butterflies. Ever think of bees?


----------



## Maryellen

Bees are too tiny


----------



## Maryellen

A friend of mine has a bee tattoo of a hive and bees. Its cool but not my type. 
My aunt loved butterflies and ive had them land on me , so to me its my aunt saying hello. (Hence the reason for the butterflies)


----------



## chickenqueen

seminolewind said:


> CQ, from '81, that's a long time.


I was getting tattoos,hanging out with gay guys at the gay bars and riding motorcycles(Suzuki 350) all before it was popular for women,back in the 80's.They were good times.


----------



## Maryellen

Picture please CQ of your tattoo


----------



## chickenqueen

Here's both of them:


----------



## Maryellen

Omg i love them!!! Is the rooster as old as the cross? The cross is amazing for being that old . Thats an awesome artist for it to be looking great after all this time
The rooster one is coo. Eventually ill add a rooster one to in a few years


----------



## seminole wind

A rooster with a 13? That's a big roo on your arm. Now you got me thinking........


----------



## chickenqueen

I got the rooster 10 yrs ago or so.I wanted a hen and chicks,too,but before I was ready,my artist OD'd.So I'm done.I always get compliments on the rooster at the county fair,no where else.They appreciate a good rooster tattoo in the country.


----------



## Maryellen

So i cancelled my appt, i was still not 100% on my designs, which meant it just was not the right time. I am going to have Rufus put on my right shoulder- that feels right and good. Saving up some more then will schedule my appt with my regular tattooist


----------



## chickenqueen

Yep,take your time deciding.Once you get it,you're stuck with it.Better to be safe than sorry the rest of your life.


----------



## Maryellen

I agree. Bad enough i have to get a coverup on my back tattoo that was done wrong. I dont need 2 covered up lol


----------



## Steinwand

Haha yeah I was thinking make sure your absolutely positive you'll love the design! Before you have it for the rest of your life


----------



## Maryellen

So I got rufus tattooed on me a few years ago, it came out great.
Thursday I got a moth on my arm that is a continuation of my sleeve I'm doing. my 5 cats were done between last year and this summer.


----------



## Overmountain1

ME that’s gorgeous! Love it. Very traditional but modern too. I’m working on my sleeve too, I got 2 done over the past year, hope to get another part in 22! Time for the mermaid.


----------



## Maryellen

Post your pics here so I can see them


----------



## Maryellen

Some of mine


----------



## robin416

Your danged phone, ME. I was looking forward to seeing the pics. 

Love the moth.


----------



## Maryellen

Let's try again


----------



## Maryellen

Yeah this phone is annoying. I can't upload any pics


----------



## robin416

Can you try using Bill's to see if there's a difference?


----------



## Maryellen

He has the same phone as me.


----------



## robin416

I'm trying to see if it's your phone causing the problem. 

You've had issues off and on over the years posting pics. It's not just frustrating to you. We miss out on some great pics too.


----------



## Overmountain1

Maryellen said:


> Post your pics here so I can see them











First tattoo was a big one! 
Second is this one- I need to take new pics since it’s all healed now too! 
This second one we used a picture of my own rose from my garden, and I asked him to light it on fire.


----------



## Maryellen

Omg those are beyond amazing!!! So so beautiful 😍


----------



## Overmountain1

Maryellen said:


> Omg those are beyond amazing!!! So so beautiful


Thank you ME! I am really really lucky to have a friend with a great talent. What impresses me most is how I can just give him the idea and he can turn it into something awesome on the spot. I just never had the talent for that sort of thing! 
I love yours, I think it’s really beautiful with all the colors- I like lots of colors too!  

Too bad Dawg is trying to be a spoilsport- I’m with you, I don’t drink or do drugs, and I waited until I was sure I wanted what I was getting. And now I have a piece of art just for me to enjoy, and that’s the way I see it. If others like them great but they’re for me; I don’t waste a bunch of money on clothes anymore, or expensive makeup (not often lol). This is one area that is just for me. 
I bet you feel similarly. 

And thanks again, my only regret was that I didn’t have them with me sooner to enjoy longer!


----------



## Maryellen

I am making up for lost time lol. I only started back in 2010, I too wish I had started earlier in my life. My artist told me doing it when your older is sometimes better as you sit better and the ink stays better.

Your friend is beyond talented , I'd definitely keep going to him as he makes them look soooo lifelike.


----------



## Overmountain1

Thank you!! He is the owner of Imperial Tattoo in Abingdon, I have always known I would go to him, bc my bff has her same shoulder that he did for her about 8-10 years ago! He was that good then, but I still never could settle on what I wanted. 

I know EXACTLY what you mean- I was supposed to get the whole sleeve done this year actually- 4 sessions. Buuuut money probs made me have to let go of 2, and the second appointment I shared with my bff and we both got our forearms done.  

I had a bad time healing the second time, and even had some infection going- not his fault, long story but I know what did it. I am so glad it didn’t scar- I lost a little bit of ink, but it healed up good though!

It’s sooo addictive! I love your moth, it really speaks to me. Just beautiful. Oh I’ll post a pic of both tattoos he did for us. She likes traditional, I like realistic. We have known each other since high school, and our kids are the same age and we came back together about 10 years ago and hit it off. I’m lucky to have her! Sorry I’m rambling now. Ha! 
Just realized we haven’t taken any new pics since we have healed! I can’t wait to get more- he is not scheduling any appointments right now bc he was booked for a whole year out and doesn’t want to be that…. Inflexible I guess. Can’t blame him. There are several VERY talented artists there. We aren’t far apart you know! 
Let’s get chicken tattoos together!  
(There is actually one that we came up with while I was in the seat, that includes a chicken—- it’s hilarious and I want it so bad. I just don’t know where yet!! I’ll share in the next post if I can find the two we based it off of!)


----------



## Overmountain1

Sorry they are just screenshots- but we want to do it like the colorful version- with the chicken. Maybe two chickens.  Can’t wait, seriously. I wanted a UFO like that anyway so….


----------



## Maryellen

Those are so amazing!!! My stupid cell won't let me upload pics that easily.
I want to get a chicken done but just haven't found a spot to put one yet. I go back in Dec then Jan for more work on my sleeve. $$$ you know it's a pricey habit lol!! I figure it will take me a year to have my sleeve completed. I used to go to Jen who owns Monarch Tattoo in nj, rhen when I was moving here she suggested her friend Monica Moses who owns ElectricEye tattoo in. Roanoke so I see her now. 
She is always booked so I have to book her right when I'm there for my next sessions.


----------



## Maryellen

And yes I'd meet you in the middle and get a chicken tattoo with you!


----------



## Poultry Judge

Love the chicken UFO one.


----------



## Overmountain1

Thanks PJ! I’m pretty stoked on that one. Should be fun! 

MaryEllen- I’m so glad she was able to recommend such a talented artist to you in lieu of herself- it’s hard to let go of a good artist! And yes, the expense- my bff and I were just planning our next ones yesterday! She has a gift card, so when I get some tax money (yeah yeah) we are gonna go book them together again.  
I’m seriously down to do the chickens together though- let’s keep that one in mind for when we are both ready! I can’t wait to see the rest of your sleeve- what do you have in mind? I’m adding a mermaid next. She’s gonna go between my two, at the bend of my elbow.


----------



## Maryellen

If I can get my cell to post pics I will. This sucks. 

Yeah for me to travel back to NJ to see her would be an 9 hour trip one way, I'd have to find a place to stay overnight , see her the next day, then either drive home after she tattooed me or spend another night in nj.
It just isn't feasible .
She did come to roanoke to see her friend and did some touch up work on me

My one sleeve is my 5 cats I've owned, flowers, the moth, and more bugs like spiders,bees ,praying mantis and more flowers will be added. 

My other arm I gotta think of stuff to go with my fox/skull/flowers I have. 

Then I want a Phoenix on my calf on one leg. And then I have a back tattoo that has to be covered up but match my 2 back shoulder tattoos of a wolf and my dog that passed. 
So lots of work to be done when I can afford it 🙃


----------



## Maryellen

I have an idea for the chicken tattoo maybe on the back of my neck OR I incorporate it with another tattoo 🤔


----------

